# hyd. pressures



## poppyt (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a 2510 with a loader, the problem I am facing now is that the 3 point will not lift a round bale. My thoughts are that I have a pump that is extremely weak and need to test output, but don't know how much it should be. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Keith A NNY (Nov 12, 2003)

EDit when I searched 2510 I was looking for JD 2510.
But these ideas still sort of hold true.
If other hydraulic functions work then look at the 3 pt.
Could even be the seals on the 3 pt lift piston
Did this just start or come on slowly?
Trouble shooting hydraulic problems can take longer than the repair.
Oil level and filter condition.
Loader recently installed?
Does it work?
Power steering work?
Power assisted brakes work?


Keith


----------

